# LMU Fall 2012 - MFA application deadlines?



## Nowon (Jan 3, 2012)

Hullo! There seems to be a lot of confusion surrounding the LMU application requirements... including the deadlines.

Is the deadline for the MFA programs (I'm applying to Creating, Writing and Producing for TV) on January 15th or February 15th?

Thanks!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, or else I wouldn't have checked.  I know that it used to read Feb 15, but the website and the application both say Jan 15, so I'd go with that date.


----------



## alract (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought it was Feb 15th as well... so glad I saw your post. I'm trying to find out where to send transcripts. Has anybody found the address for this?


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Jan 8, 2012)

The application says to send them to the Graduate Division, which is at:

Graduate Division 
Loyola Marymount University
One LMU Drive
University Hall Suite 1840
Los Angeles, CA 90045-2659

That's where I'm sending.


----------



## alract (Jan 8, 2012)

cool, thanks!


----------



## DailynDominic (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck. I am currently a graduate student in the Writing & Producing for TV program. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to hit me up on Facebook. 

Best Wishes,
Brandon Tanori


----------



## celinavomel (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for best wishes. hard work is the only key.


----------



## matthews8590 (Jan 15, 2012)

Today's the day and I just wanted to say good luck. 


Well, actually, now that I think about it, it's a zero sum game so I probably shouldn't be wishing you guys luck but more so praying to god no one else makes it in, and I have the entire writing program to myself.....

my brain is fried from too many grad apps. Forget the wild and crazy rant, anyone who cares about writing and works at it, I hope they get in. Good luck guys.


----------



## alract (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks matthews8590. Nothing wrong with a little luck. Good luck everybody!


----------



## DailynDominic (Feb 10, 2012)

I am working with the powers that be and we would like feedback from you on what questions did you have about the application process that wasn't available on our website?

Please reply to this message.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 10, 2012)

It would be nice to know exactly what you expect our writing sample, creative work, etc. to be without having to start the application process. I would be applying for the fall of 2013 so I sometimes look at the requirements for the previous application cycle so I can get a head start on it early.
Also, is there a minimum score you expect an applicant to have on the GRE?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've applied to LMU for Writing and Producing for TV on 01/15/12.

I however haven't heard anything since then.
No "application received" email from LMU, nothing.

The only way I "know" that my application went through is by logging in on embark and reading the bold "application submitted" statement at the top of the page.

Is that normal?
Should I worry?
Is there anyway to check the application status on the LMU website directly?
When does LMU usually send its decision notifications?

I know I've got many questions here but having applied to 6 programs in the LA area alone (AFI, USC, UCLA, CalArts, Chapman & LMU), LMU is the only one from which I haven't heard anything at all so far...


----------



## Razor Ramone (Mar 10, 2012)

@doudou - I received my acceptance package for Writing & Producing for TV in the mail yesterday. The only difference is when I log into My LMU now a bubble pops up saying, "You've been admitted," and lets me know the additional features I can access. However, before that I was where you were and didn't hear a thing. 

I wouldn't worry yet, because besides a user who was a deferred admission from last year, I haven't heard of anyone else getting admitted. It sounds like there are usually 8 openings so that leaves at least 6 more, which means it's not over yet! My guess is you should hear shortly though.

I'm really excited as this was my top choice due to the fact that it focuses on television writing plus you leave with such an extensive portfolio. USC has the great alumni network, but the more I look into LMU the more I know it's the path for me.

@DailynDominic - If your offer is still valid I'll probably be contacting you shortly as I'm sure to have a bunch of questions and am up for any advice you'd be willing to offer. My main ones for now are do you recommend the on-campus apartments for the first-year students and is there any other wisdom you'd impart on our incoming class (such as should we try to do internships right away, etc.)?

Also, if anyone starts a Facebook group or if there's one already going please let me know. Thanks... I look forward to seeing you all in the fall!


----------



## DailynDominic (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations, 

I would definitely recommend that you hit me up on Facebook. I don't recommend living on campus for the first year, but what I will do is try to link everyone together, so that you all can take a chance on the first year and room together until you get your bearings on this expensive environment. There is a private group that we have for the overall graduate film school, so once you get with me I can suggest your addition. 

Have you or will you be coming out here to visit the school before you start on the fall?

Thanks,
Brandon M Tanori


----------



## DailynDominic (Mar 10, 2012)

I do apologize on behalf of the school for keeping you on edge about your results. We all have been through it and if LMU is your new home... The wait will have been that much more satisfying, once you receive your acceptance notification. However I can tell you that the pool of candidates is approximately 50 for the WPTV program. I know of 3 that have been admitted, which included Razor Ramone. 

I hope that I get the opportunity to speak with you again on different terms. If your application package was strong, you shouldn't have anything to worry about. 

Thanks,
Brnadon M. Tanori


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Razor Ramone and DailynDominic,

Thks a lot for all the info and congrats to you Razor Ramone!
Ok so I should hear back soon, cool 

The questioning continues though: 

- Would I still get something in the mail even if I didn't make it in the program?

-I'm a foreign student but am currently living in northern CA and will be here until April 1st.
I however set the end date to my "current address" (in northern CA) for March 15th.
From what you know DailynDominic, where am I more likely to receive anything (here in Northern CA or in my home country which happens to be France)?

-I never received any info to login into MyLMU, does that make sense to you both?

I still don't have anything in the mail today so I'm gonna keep hoping...

Thanks again to you both for all your info!

Have a great WE!

Take care.


----------



## DailynDominic (Mar 10, 2012)

This is definitely question that I can not answer for you. I would think that you should have a response within the next few weeks. I understand that you are on a time crunch, but the only suggestion I have is to check the web for you status on a daily basis. 

Please contact Mary Abshire to get the information to log online to check your status.


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks.

I just emailed her.
Hopefully she'll make it so I can login and check my status...

Have a great WE.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 13, 2012)

@Razor Ramone, Where did you find the info about 8 available seats in the program? Was it on your acceptance notification? 

Also, @DailynDominic - with your insider info, is 8 the current class size and the expected admittance cap for WPTV program?


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 13, 2012)

OK so having not heard back from Ms. Abshire, I called the Graduate Admission office today to figure out what was wrong with my "mylmu" account.

After giving her my name and email address, they confirmed that I was in the system (#relief! 

Apparently however - and for whatever reason that they told me they would investigate - I was indeed never sent an email with instructions on how to login into myLMU.

I was therefore given my student ID over the phone, thus making it possible for me to login 

My application is currently listed as "referred", which - in itself - isn't  _too_ bad although since some people (including Razor Ramone) already got in, I kinda wonder what real chances I've got to actually make it now...

At least I'm way relieved to find out everything worked out for my application thus far and it was only because of a system glitch that I had never received any info on how to login


----------



## DailynDominic (Mar 13, 2012)

Getting into grad school is a waiting process. Please don't loose your your patience. I am confident they are taking their time reviewing every application with a fine tooth comb, so that the very best candidates will be selected.


----------



## DailynDominic (Mar 13, 2012)

They do want to keep it at about 8 students. Our first class was 8 and the next was 7.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 20, 2012)

@DailynDominic -  I was looking at the "Graduate Bulletin" (The most recent one) and it says that Graduate decisions for the School of Film and Television will be mailed on March 15. Is that accurate? Or somewhere close to accurate? 

Also, more generally, have you all been receiving emails from the financial aid office prompting you to fill out supplemental forms via Prowl? 
I'm hoping this means there is some movement with admissions and we may know our decisions soon. This may not be true at all but I really want it to be.


----------



## alract (Mar 20, 2012)

@Jaybird14 did you check your status? I just checked mine and I'm waitlisted. But yeah, had to fill out those same financial Aid forms this week.


----------



## DailynDominic (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel that everyone should know something within the next two to three weeks.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 21, 2012)

@alract - I was so excited when I saw this and checked immediately, but alas, nothing to report. 
Let me know if you get anything in the mail sometime soon.  Until then, I will be checking my application status far too often...


----------



## Nowon (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by alract:
> @Jaybird14 did you check your status? I just checked mine and I'm waitlisted. But yeah, had to fill out those same financial Aid forms this week.



Got my admit today but will be declining my spot. Hopefully this means good news headed your way.


----------



## alract (Mar 24, 2012)

@Nowon congrats on UCLA and USC! Choosing between the two is an AWESOME problem to have. I'm keeping my fingers crossed with LMU, thanks!

@Jaybird14 any news? I got my waitlist notification via snail mail today.


----------



## Jaybird14 (Mar 26, 2012)

Still nothing....


----------



## doudou8310 (May 26, 2012)

Well I don't know if I have Nowon to thank but after having completely given up on LMU - figuring I would NEVER get in - I had the immense pleasure of receiving an acceptance email just three days ago! 
This really blew me away!
I'm accepted for the MFA Production (Film & TV).
SO excited!


----------



## 4ms4 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey - Congrats to all new SFTV grads! 

Message me your Facebook email and I'll add you to the LMU Grad Society Facebook - has 100 current grads as members.

See you in the Fall!


----------

